
Meet the Minnesota company pulling petabytes of data from the field - sirduncan
http://gigaom.com/2014/04/08/meet-the-minnesota-company-pulling-petabytes-of-data-from-the-field/
======
jqm
There was an interesting article on this subject in WSJ a month or so ago...

[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230445090...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304450904579369283869192124)

Apparently, unlike the average Facebook user, farmers are very aware of the
implications of forking over their data to third parties.

~~~
x0x0
of course, when it's monsanto pushing it, it's pretty clear whose interests
this data collection will serve

~~~
at-fates-hands
I saw the documentary about Monsanto, pretty crazy what these farmers are
going through. It's already tough enough just being a farmer, then you have to
deal with those people? No thanks.

------
mml
Good up Steve, happy to see another frostbitten northerner do well!

------
ashbrahma
Another company that is in the same space: [http://www.farmlink.com/true-
harvest.html](http://www.farmlink.com/true-harvest.html) They provide
benchmarking data for farmers to understand how their yield compares to other
farmers.

------
brentj
Cool company. The story doesn't mention it but the company does all the UAV
flights to collect this data for the farmer in order to perform the analysis.

